# 2000 trx450s foreman would not shift



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

, just wanted to post this I have a 2000 foreman 450s its new to me paid 300 cash and traded some truck parts for it , it needed new rear axle and pinion gear , after I fixed that it has been a good machine until it wouldn't shift back into neutral and I shut it off and off course you cant start the **** thing after , I got it back home did some research and figured it was the shifter plate, I rocked it around and just couldn't get it in neutral ,I ended up letting it just sit in the barn for a week or two and I decided to move it one day , messed around with the shifter rocking it around again and somehow it went in neutral , so I moved it by hand and let it sit again til I was ready to tear the front cover off , well today I went out to inspect again I peaked threw the dipstick hole with a flash light to see if anything was broke or noticeable was thinking about sticking an inspection camera in there , first thing I notice is the bikes got no oil on the stick , well wouldn't you know I filled it up and she is shifting fine again . im not sure if this is advice or should I expect it to fail again ??? any input would be great thanx


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

ok so I took it out last night for a tour around the county seemed to be working good , but then I had to get off and help out a friend and it wouldn't find neutral again , and it jumps outa 5th gear unless you keep your toe up in the shifter the whole time, if you leave it alone idling in 1st gear for 5 or 10 minutes it will go in neutral no problem , this is stumping me and I don't wanna tear into it unless I have to I have enough work on the go right now any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

